# hatchling enclosure



## brad67 (Dec 6, 2008)

hi i am setting up a hatchling argentine tegu enclosure can anyone post pics of there enclosures for there hatchlings. i was thinking of using a plastic storage tub.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 6, 2008)

Find yourself a 30 gallon or more. I must tell you tho it will outgrow the tank rather quickly. An adult requires a custom made enclosure. The adult will use a cage measuring around 6 x 3 by 2 high. And deep enough substrate. About six inches deep for a baby. And around 10 to twelve inches deep for adults. More if your tegu needs it. Here's a lighting lay out that many people are using.




and this is my Juvenile tank. (Note- raw egg is not a highly recomended feeding item, but not too unsafe)


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 6, 2008)

I use a 20 long for hatchlings, but the 30 will be fine as well. Also thanks for the diagram DaRealJoker!!


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Bobby I see my tank didn't go up I'll re-post


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 6, 2008)

Brad Look for PufDragons food list here <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1353">http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1353</a><!-- m --> And try to find DaveDragons pics of his cage. I've modified my cage since and will post when my cam works again


----------



## Wooly (Dec 7, 2008)

I have my water dish on one end, alot of bedding and on the other end I put a big brick slap on top of two bricks on each end so it made a table for a basking spot and hide. My tegus love it.


----------



## brad67 (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks a lot i noticed on the diagram that tube light would i need it if i used the 100watt powersun bulb?


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 7, 2008)

yes it's where you will get UV-A which is required. It must be a reptile specific flourescent. Meening it was made for reptiles. I use a Repti-Glo 5.0. It's meant to produce much of the Suns spectrum in rainforest areas. It is vital to healthy tegus. UV-A and UV-B are a necessity. The basking lamps are for the UV-B That Power-sun is for that. The flourescent only produces about 5% UV-B so a basking lamp is required. Aswell, the flourescent lights don't really put off any heat and that's the other reason for the basking lamp.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 7, 2008)

No...

You would NOT need a tube light if you use that Powersun MVB in which you were talking about. That bulb produces both UVA/UVB and heat.

Good luck :-D


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 7, 2008)

Ah see I did not know that about that bulb. My bad. Sorry


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 7, 2008)

Nah I wasnt responding to your post lol No worries.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 8, 2008)

updated cage pics












Updated items are some more deco. A new Repti-Glo 5.0 Cage is quickly becoming small. My lil pork chop eats more than me lol.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 8, 2008)

I would like some input on a better substrate tho. I use Repti-Bark cypress mulch, but find it doesn't hold humidity for long. I am constantly adding about six cups of water evry six hours, and humidity climbs up nicely. But drops off quickly. Is it my apt. doing this or is the product just inferior?


----------



## Oddball (Dec 9, 2008)

my 2 month old baby blue is in a 20 gallon for now and he loves the place, blues are fundamentally smaller than argentine b/w so the b/w will outgrow the starter tank really quickly, but there will be some time until you need to upgrade


----------

